# Waking up to a clean wheel?



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've had my hedgie Moki for about a week. Three days ago, I started laying out towels and letting him run around, cuddle, and play with his toys every night. Ever since then, I've been waking up to a clean wheel. (there was never very much poop on the wheel but there was enough to tell me he had been running.) This morning, not only was his wheel clean, there was no poop anywhere visible in his cage, (including the litter box which I'm not sure if he knows how to use yet) and there were no quills in the cage either. (he is quilling ) The food was mostly gone and the water level hand gone down, so I'm not worried about him not eating. Should I be worried? 

P.S. I don't know if this matters but I cleaned the cage and gave him a bath yesterday. 

P.S.S. Again, not sure if this matters, but he does have a CHE setup.


----------



## Bosgarage57 (Dec 30, 2014)

TO me, and Im a new owner so take it with a grain of salt, but my Penelope went a day like that. She had ate and drank but the wheel was clean. The next day though, boy was there a mess to clean up . I give her a foot bath every night after she wakes up, and she normally goes in the bath, its easier to clean up that way.

I guess what Im saying is to wait 1 day, if it isn't back to normal then Moki may be stopped up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Babies sleep a lot and aren't as active as they usually are when they get older.  A baby might only spend a couple hours awake each night. Since he's getting more exercise running around when he's out with you, he may not feel the need to run more when he's back in his cage. If he's eating and drinking, that's a good thing, and as long as his activity when he's out with you still seems normal, I wouldn't worry too much. You could try doing less active cuddle sessions a couple times & see if he runs more on those nights if you want to see if it is related.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Lilysmommy! Cuddled with him last night and found poop on his wheel this morning. Not a lot, but I could tell he had been running.  I'm going to get some mealworms asap to see if he will eat those. I'm trying to give him more fiber, but he won't eat anything :lol:


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You can get a bike odometer and attach that to your wheel if you're worried. It will be a more definitive count of how much he runs every night instead of amount of poop. It's also a good quick indicator if your hedgie is getting sick. going from 2-3 miles a night to suddenly less than 1.5 probably means there's a problem!


----------

